# How in the world do you configure your mail for BSNL



## FilledVoid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all,
So I got BSNL dataone recently. Now the only problem I have is configuring it for me to receive mail on it. I mean seriously doesn't anyone use the mail feature :O ! Ive tried

Pop.bsnl.in
Smtp.bsnl.in

Its way past in the night and didnt have time to check if the smtp portion was working at all but I'm sure the pop.bsnl.in did not work. Are these the actual server names I got these server names after calling their Customer Support . Any help would be deeply appreciated. Where does the usage stats come in the data.bsnl.in portal? 
Thanks in advance.

PS My Internet was Plug and PLay. I didnt configure anythign it just started working and Im using the UTStarcom ROuter 300R2U model which seems to have both options for both USB and Ethernet. 

Has anyone been able to connect to the router using a browser. i cant in WIndows or Linux. I can telnet into it though.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

I just checked for your sake  .. I could send and receive mails using evolution.
The pop address are different .. 
Incoming Mail (POP3) Server: wmma.dataone.in or *smma.dataone.in* or nmma.dataone.in
Outgoing mail (SMTP) Server: wmra.dataone.in or *smra.dataone.in *or nmra.dataone.in

I used smma and smra . 

check this link on how to configure Dataone account in clients
link

Im not sure about your router query.


----------



## din (Nov 30, 2007)

@Charan

I think they give *.bsnl.in* email addresses to new Dataone users. Mine is also @bsnl.in.

@exx_2000

The SMTP and POP server names are correct. Also, check the box where it says - My server require authentication.

I think you didn't add @bsnl.in as user name

I mean

If your username is user@bsnl.in, teh username you should provide in the settings of email client is - *user@bsnl.in* (including @ sign etc) and not just *user*.

I just tested and it is working perfectly.

Try again and post the error you are getting.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @Charan
> 
> I think they give *.bsnl.in* email addresses to new Dataone users. Mine is also @bsnl.in.


When was this change made ?  i didnt know about this 

and yea you are rite about adding @bsnl.in to the username I forgot to mention that


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 30, 2007)

I think thats were I screw up I didnt use the @bsnl.in in the part of the user name. I will definitely try that and post my results here. Thanks for the help.

Exactly what the problem was. Adding bsnl.in to the suername fixed the issue. thanks for both of your help.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Adding bsnl.in to the *suer*name fixed the issue.


Wish it'd work that way in legal battles with them!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

why dont u use gmail!it supports pop/imap!.with a puny 5MB storage bsnl email sucks!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> why dont u use gmail!it supports pop/imap!.with a puny 5MB storage bsnl email sucks!



According to their site now it is 100 MB  . I might just configure gmail as well.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

gmail FTW! 8)


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> gmail FTW! 8)



Does gmail place ads at the bottom of their email messages?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

AFAIR,I used evolution for gmail pop for sometime.there is no ads,nothing i found


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> AFAIR,I used evolution for gmail pop for sometime.there is no ads,nothing i found



Thank you. Im going to configure that also then. Now let me go find their server names


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

u have to enable pop/IMAP option in gmail settings in web page.


----------

